# Acid Blondie Cigar Review - Truly Terrible Smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Vendor's Claim:
"Twenty minutes of sweet, followed by a robust climatic finish, have made Blondie the most wanted cigar in the nation."

T...

Read the full review here: Acid Blondie Cigar Review - Truly Terrible Smoke


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I'll pass thanks for the info!


----------



## afcnd (Sep 4, 2010)

It is ok. 
Actually, in my first time, i was shocked! Cuz It is not even $5 and i didnt believe it would be good.

Now, I will order 20 or 40 pack of it. It is short, and good when you have a little free time.

Does anyone knows the origin? And is all acid cigars hand made?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Jon I give you props for reviewing this cigar!


----------

